# Traveling home with my new hedgie....HELP!



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah! I feel like I'm posting constantly, but I so want to be completely prepared for his arrival!
He'll be 7-8 weeks old by the time he's weaned and I travel the three hours to the breeder - then the three hours back with my baby!
What's suitable for my baby to travel home in? And what should I do to ensure he'll be warm enough on the way?
For the first few weeks at home with me, I think he'll have a 50 gallon tank for a home until my boyfriend (as a birthday present, he's hinted  ) helps me build a C&C. I have two tanks available. I'm not sure about the sizes exactly of them, I'll attach pictures of them since I have no idea and you can't help me without knowing - (Cages will be completely cleaned and will be sterilized for my hedgie's move in!)
Anyway, my question is how can I take him home? Should I bring the smaller cage and use that for traveling then transfer him when we're home, or bring the big one? I don't want to freak him out with too much new all at once and I know I should keep handling down to as little as possible for the first couple of days so he can adjust, but I just wanted some opinions.
All advice is greatly appreciated! I'm still figuring out how to work the forums, so forgive me if somethings not quite right  
Both the cages for perspective of sizes... 








The larger cage








Awful side view of the larger cage








Top view of the smaller cage








Smaller cage









I'm so sorry that these are awful pictures! I thought I could find some on my computer of them with their previous inhabitants, but I gave up and just went out to the garage to take some instead, so the lighting is bad and it's probably not the best for your help, but I'd really appreciate it if someone tried!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well both tanks are way too small. To get a good idea of how small, place the large 12 inch (diameter) wheel inside the tank, plus his igloo(or whatever 'house' you're gonna use), food dishes and various toys. You'll get an idea just how cramped it is. Plus, the ventilation is REALLY bad, especially if you are thinking of using a CHE. Tanks are meant to keep the humidity up, which is really bad for hedgies, especially a baby. You'd probably end up worrying daily about whether or not your baby is getting a URI because of the lack of ventilation. 

For something totally temporary, you're better off buying a large rubbermaid (it's actually just about time for those nice HUGE christmas tree bins to be sold again), and even if you can't find them, and since it's going to be temp until the c&c, buy the largest bin you can find, and drill lots and LOTS of holes along the sides... Like several hundred of them. You can then convert the bin for hedgiestuff storage later.

As for travelling, you should use a small hard sided animal(cat) carrier. These are the best modes of transportation because IF anything happens, EMS are actually taught to recognise animal carriers. And hard sided because it's much tougher to get crushed. Within these carriers, just stuff with a bunch of fleece, and buy some hand warmers. When you pick your baby up, just stick in some hand warmers inside a sock and tie close(so hedgie can never directly touch the hand warmer). Be sure to have a thermometer with a long probe, so you will always know the temperature inside the carrier. 

Do not use the smaller tank for travelling. IF anything happens, that glass will shatter.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> For something totally temporary, you're better off buying a large rubbermaid (it's actually just about time for those nice HUGE christmas tree bins to be sold again), and even if you can't find them, and since it's going to be temp until the c&c, buy the largest bin you can find, and drill lots and LOTS of holes along the sides... Like several hundred of them. You can then convert the bin for hedgiestuff storage later.


I never thought about that! I've seen quite a few people use them for their hedgies, but I don't know why it didn't cross my mind. Thank so much for your reply!

Is there anything I can do to help him on the way up? Somewhere I can put his carrier that's safest? And is there anything to help him with motion sickness if the problem arises?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

From: www.mihog.org/travel.phtml (my website). It should give you some answers to your travel questions.
Travel by car
When traveling by car, it is important to ensure that your hedgehog is secure. I highly recommend buckling your carrier into the back seat of your vehicle. Back seats are often the safest location in your vehicle should you get into an accident. Never place your hedgehog's carrier on the car's floor, as the floor can be extremely cold during the winter or hot during the summer, and the ride on the floor is very bumpy, making travel sickness more likely.

Travel sickness
Many hedgehogs travel extremely well. There are some, however, that will get travel sickness. Try starting out with short drives to get them used to being in the vehicle. Add lots of soft padding to their carrier bottom to help cushion the ride. Most importantly, always remember you have a hedgehog in your vehicle and drive carefully to avoid sudden stops, swerving, or anything else that may upset your hedgehog. For them, a car ride can be like a roller coaster!

You should always have a spare set of liners for your carrier. This is very important should your hedgehog get travel sickness, or has a green or loose bowel movement. Carry tissue or baby wipes for cleanup and ensure that your hedgehog drinks plenty of water afterwards. Vomiting and diarrhea can cause dehydration and make your hedgehog even more ill.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> From: http://www.mihog.org/travel.phtml (my website). It should give you some answers to your travel questions.
> Travel by car
> When traveling by car, it is important to ensure that your hedgehog is secure. I highly recommend buckling your carrier into the back seat of your vehicle. Back seats are often the safest location in your vehicle should you get into an accident. Never place your hedgehog's carrier on the car's floor, as the floor can be extremely cold during the winter or hot during the summer, and the ride on the floor is very bumpy, making travel sickness more likely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I'll be reading your site avidly now...I'll read anything I can get my hands on! Somewhere I saw that water should be given throughout the car ride if possible...yes or no?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't offer water in carriers. I find that water just gets splashed and bedding gets wet. Wet bedding is cold, and a hedgehog can easily get chilled. I do take water and a bowl with me though. During short trips you are unlikely to need water, but longer trips you'll need to stop and offer water water. I also take water with me in case something bad should happen (break down) and a short trip turns into a much longer event.

Others have differing opinions, but that is mine on the topic of water.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> I don't offer water in carriers. I find that water just gets splashed and bedding gets wet. Wet bedding is cold, and a hedgehog can easily get chilled. I do take water and a bowl with me though. During short trips you are unlikely to need water, but longer trips you'll need to stop and offer water water. I also take water with me in case something bad should happen (break down) and a short trip turns into a much longer event.
> 
> Others have differing opinions, but that is mine on the topic of water.


I think right now that's what my opinion will be as well. Water seems too easily spilled and mess-making. It's a little under 3 hours, so I'll make sure he has water before and get him water once he's home and I've heard they usually don't drink a ton anyway, so I think he'll be fine. Thank you!


----------



## Arjumand (Jan 5, 2015)

When I say it's the perfect size I mean it. o.o Like it's big enough that I put her wheel in it, small food and water dish and two small fleece blankets (one had a heat pad under it in case she got chilly) I had her in it for a few hours while I was at my boyfriends house. The top unzippers and so do a couple of the sides. I loved it cause my bfs cats cant get in it at all. :3 Plus it folds down like virtually flat. No more then 1in. And maybe a foot or so wide. Not heavy at all. I can take some pics if you wish with maybe a ruler or something for size comparison. Like I said. PERFECT. And I'd be comfortable leaving her in it over night. I don't think there is any way she could get out.


----------

